# Hernia repair with mesh



## uwalia (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone
CPT coding allows extra code for mesh placement for incisional and ventral hernia , but not for umbilical hernia. Any thoughts on why umbilical hernia repair is not compensated extra for mesh.
thank you all !


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Aug 5, 2016)

https://www.aapc.com/blog/23842-mastering-hernia-repair-and-mesh-placement/
This can help you


----------



## cgaston (Aug 5, 2016)

I believe things get bundled because they are performed in over 80% of cases being billed.

Mesh was being used in over 80% of umbilical hernia repairs, so it was determined that the mesh is integral to the procedure and, therefore, not separately reimbursable.

I believe that it is just a matter of time before they include mesh in all hernia codes but that is just IMHO.


----------

